# problème d'accès fichiers partagés sur NAS Synology



## sorikhor (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai du réinstaller MAC OS X 10.7.5 cette semaine à partir d'un clone.
Depuis impossible d'accéder à mes fichiers partagés sur mes deux NAS synology DS 411J et DS212J depuis le finder. Par contre aucun problème via un navigateur internet via le numéro d'IP.
 Les 2 NAS sont vus dans "Partagés" dans le finder mais j'ai systématiquement un message d'erreur quand je clique sur un des dossiers partagés :

 "Impossible deffectuer lopération car lélément dorigine de « Dossiers Partagés » est introuvable." 

Les fichiers de configurations sont conformes aux manuels d'utilisations et identique à ceux avant la réinstallation. la version de DSM est la dernière en date.
J'ai regardé un peu partout et là je suis complètement sec. Je désespère un peu.  Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## veroguijo (4 Janvier 2013)

Accèdes-tu au DSM via Safari ?

Là, regarde bien dans file stastion pour vérifier l'enesemble de ton arborescence et les droits.


Ensuite, re-vérifie tes ports sur ton routeur.


Puis, connecte toi à partir de l'icône réseau pour définir les paramètres d'accès au serveur.


Bon je commence moi-aussi donc je ne suis pas un expert non plus.


----------



## sorikhor (4 Janvier 2013)

Merci, mais comme je le disais, pas de problème pour me connecter via un navigateur web quel quil soit. 
cela fait 2 ans que j'utilise ces 2 NAS Synology et ils sont paramétrés conformément au manuel. J'ai moi aussi pensé à un problème de droit mais rien n'a changé sur les profils déclarés. 

Pour les paramètres d'accès au réseau idem. 

J'ai effectivement dû réinstallé Lion suite à plantage de l'imac mais comme je suis un peu parano, J'ai 2 HDD externes un pour Time Machine et un pour un clone via le logiciel Tri backUP.

J'ai fait une réinstall° propre après un démarrage depuis le clone, formatage du HDD de l'IMAC puis réinstall° de Lion depuis le clone. 

Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que je n'arrive pas à identifier ce qui a pu changer dans les profils d'accès ou les autorisations. 

bref c'est la loose.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 et en re-créant un (nouveau) chemin ?

Finder, Cmd + k (se connecter au serveur), saisir l'adresse IP, etc....


----------



## sorikhor (5 Janvier 2013)

Pareil... j'ai tenté aussi. 

vu que cela me le fait sur les 2 serveurs et juste après la réinstallation, je me dis que c'est le paramétrage de Lion qui merde mais je ne vois pas quoi.


----------



## sorikhor (5 Janvier 2013)

Ça y est ! j'ai trouvé. 

Bon je pensais avoir pensé à tout. Donc j'ai fini par me dire que cela devait un truc tellement évident que je ne le voyais pas...

Donc j'ai repris tout le processus depuis la réinstallation de LION. 

Et là le déclic, ce que j'ai oublié de faire après la réinstallation alors que j'ai changé le nom de mon HDD local, c'est de réparer les permissions avec l'utilitaire de disque (le truc auquel je pense tout le temps quand j'installe ou je désinstalle une appli) et là bingo. 

tout marche nickel. Heureusement que la honte ne tue pas. Je vais dormir en paix. 

A+.


----------



## StudioK (29 Janvier 2013)

MERCI !!! Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum pour te remercier car ça fait depuis 2 jours que je ne peux plus accéder à mon Nas Synology depuis que j'ai cloner mon SSD 

2 jours de recherche et aucune réponses alors que la solution était toute bête 

Merci à toi et à bientôt.

Alexandre.


----------

